# [SOLVED] Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP



## christian_kruse (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello

I have problems getting Disney Pixar Cars working on my labtop with Vista (Service Pack 3). Notthing is happening after installation - There is no shortcut on my desktop or in the game folder. When entering til Disney Pixar Cars folder, there is no .exe-files - only a hole bunch of java-files. I can't find anything relating to the game.
I have tried reboot, re-installation. I've checked the computers resources, other programs and everything in order.
Can someone please help me - my boy is not happy about the situation.

Christian


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*

hello and welcome to TSF
are you sure that you have Vista?
the last service pack by Vista is SP2 there is no SP3 for Vista
there is SP3 for XP
also did you check the Vista Games Exlorer folder?
Press Start and Choose "Games" see if the game is available there


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*

Hi Christian, welcome to TSF

Do a search for *cars.exe*

If it can't be found anywhere on your hard drive, then the game has not been installed.

Are you sure you're using Vista SP3? The latest service pack for Vista is SP2.

Have you tried inserting 'disc 1' to see if it autoplays?


----------



## christian_kruse (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*



christian_kruse said:


> Hello
> 
> I have problems getting Disney Pixar Cars working on my labtop with Vista (Service Pack 3). Notthing is happening after installation - There is no shortcut on my desktop or in the game folder. When entering til Disney Pixar Cars folder, there is no .exe-files - only a hole bunch of java-files. I can't find anything relating to the game.
> I have tried reboot, re-installation. I've checked the computers resources, other programs and everything in order.
> ...


Yes - i'm sure, that i've Viste, but it's SP1. I tried with disc 1 again and no result


----------



## christian_kruse (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*

I'm sure i've have Vista, but it's SP1. And i've also tried the Explorer Game Folder, and its not there


----------



## christian_kruse (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*

Can't find cars.exe or anything like that. Have tried with disc 1 witout no luck. it only opens the installations window


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*

Hello Christian Kruse,

Did you purchase this game directly from the store, or is it a copy made from someone else? Or did you buy it from a private seller?

Also are there any scratches on the disk, as in pretty heavy duty ones.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*

Also follow the steps listed here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html


----------



## christian_kruse (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*

Hey
Of course it's a original game bought in a store - Piracy is a crime!!!!!
It's brand new disc without scratches.


----------



## christian_kruse (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*

Thank's Lord Sirian for the steps.
I've allready tried thoughs before opening this thread. Unfortunataly it still do not work.
Is it a problem between Vista (Damm that OS!!!!) and the game?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*

ok try this
download Revo uninstaller from my sig
use it to uninstall the game and remove all its remaining from the registry and from your HDD
now after that insert installation disk browse the cd (do not launch autorun), right click on the setup.exe (or install.exe) and choose compatibility check "run this program is compatibility for" and choose Windows XP SP2
click OK now also right click on setup.exe and choose "run as administrator"

if after all these steps no executable (exe) file appears all you can do is take the game back for a refund or for a replacement


----------



## christian_kruse (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*

Hey - U R truely the RockmasteR .Thank U. It looks like it might work. But i ran into another error. I got a message, that said, that "the installationprogram can not execute in grafic mode. Try to execute the installationprogram with the flag -console or - silent".
What does that meen and how do I that?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*

does this error happens when you try to enter the game?
you did not post your Full laptop specs
I hope that you can run the game

CPU
RAM
Video Card

you can also check this site: You can Run it? to see if you can run the game


----------



## christian_kruse (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*

no. it happens when I try to install the game after you specifikations.


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*

Hello again Christian Kruse,

These are the system requirements for this game.
Disney/Pixar's Cars Game Demo Computer Requirements
To get the high-speed racing machines up to top speed in the Cars video game you need some power under the hood of your computer. How much power? Here's the 411 on what you need for PC and for Mac.
Operating System: Windows 2000/XP
Processor: 1.2 GHz required, 2.4 GHz recommended.
RAM: 256 MB RAM required, 512 MB recommended.
Hard Drive: 1.4 GB free space.
Video Card: 32 MB required, 64 MB recommended.
Sound: DirectX compatible sound card.
DirectX: DirectX 9.0c or higher. 

Source: http://www.kidzworld.com/article/6890-disney-pixars-cars-free-pc-mac-racing-game-demo

It seems this game was not made for Windows Vista, and i believe this is why it will not install properly on your Vista machine.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*

ok just remove the XP SP2 compatibility and run the setup as admin and see what happens
let us know what happens


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*

The game should do ok on Vista, even though it was not specifically made for the OS, there is no logical reason that the disc should not even be properly recognised etc.


----------



## christian_kruse (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*

Sorry - No Luck. It just simply want work. Tried to install it on a computer with XP and that was a succes. So if no one knows what it meens, when my computer says thathe installation must be tried to execute with flags on -console or -silent and how I do that - I'm all out.......


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*

Flags with a - in front of a word need to be added to the command line. They simply modify the way the exe is executed.

Open Windows Explorer and drag the installation exe file from the CD onto the desktop using the *right* mouse button and select 'Create shortcut' from the popup menu. Then right-click the shortcut's icon and select Properties. Add *-console* to the end of the file path in the Target box and click OK. Then use the shortcut to start installing.

If it doesn't work, go back into the shortcut's properties and change the flag to *-silent* and try again. If it still doesn't work, use both flags. Note: there needs to be a space after the file path and between the 2 flags (eg. "C:\Games\Disney\install.exe" -console -silent)

I don't know what these flags are supposed to do. There's nothing on google about them for this game, so you might have to contact the company's support line for further advice.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*

OK let's try what the game's want 

make a shortcut to install.exe or setup.exe (whatever the name is) to your desktop
now right click the shortcut you should see this for example :"X:\....\setup.exe"
now right -silent
so it should look like this "X:\....\setup.exe" -silent

try it and report back

EDIT: I WAS SLOW!! :grin:


----------



## christian_kruse (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*

Dear RockmasteR and Koala
We have lift-off..... I just played Disney Pixar cars on my labtop with Vista as my OS..... I used your tip with the flag " -console" and it worked like a charme..
So tomorrow me kid can play it for the first time. It's perfect, because we are going to a beachhouse without cable and with crapy sommerweather for a week...
You guys rock big time. Thank You very very much. U R the best.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*

Thanks for posting back with the good news. It could help others with the same problem. I'll mark this thread as solved.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you are welcome 
glad we can help, I hope your kid will enjoy the game :wave:


----------



## max jago (Jan 5, 2010)

i have read this and tried it with my disney pixar cars game and still doesnt work any idears?


----------



## Kazarm (Jan 10, 2010)

I have just tried the -console tip with Windows 7 / 64 bit.

And it worked 100% :biggrinje

Now my kids can play their game on the new computer

Just want to say thank you for you help. :wave:


----------



## Lucario21 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Disney Pixar Cars not working with Windows Vista - HELP*



christian_kruse said:


> Hey - U R truely the RockmasteR .Thank U. It looks like it might work. But i ran into another error. I got a message, that said, that "the installationprogram can not execute in grafic mode. Try to execute the installationprogram with the flag -console or - silent".
> What does that meen and how do I that?


 Okay I did this and it works,
Open folders from your DVD drive,
Some folders will be missing,
Show all Folders,
Then go to the folder win,
Right click setup then go to properties,
Go to the "compatibility" tab,
"Change settings for all users"
Run this program in compatibility mode with(whatever u r using)
"Tick" run as administrator.
Right click setup run as administrator and run setup. ALL WELL>:whistling:
But guys I have a problem as well
After running cars.exe it works,,,
But when I start a race any race it says cars.exe has stopped working,
I tried a lot but it doesn't work :banghead:
oh. and by the ways it's downloaded and cracked not original dvd.
I tried original dvd as well from my friend cuz it works for him still no luck for me........... PLEASE IF ANYONE CAN HELP


----------

